# Strange things you have found on your trail cam.



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Ever capture a picture of something odd on a trail cam? if so, Post it here and let us share in the enjoyment.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Those blasted blank pictures of trees and such everytime that 200 class deer walk by  , I think my camera is broke.



Funny you mention this, I saw where some one had a Granddaddy long legs on the lens...that was a cool picture.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

The funniest things I ever saw on a trail camera photo were the two geniuses that trespassed onto private land and put their camera by my friend's tree stand. We left a note for them to call and claim their camera, but for some reason they never picked up the phone.


----------



## Harley Rider (Nov 11, 2004)

I don’t use one but my buddy was getting pictures of nothing. Had no clue what was setting it off. So he went to watch it from a tree stand. Birds set it off.


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

I have yet to get anything really strange in pictures. But I personally have seen some interesting sights from my stand while hunting in a local park!!!!! Thank god I have a digital camera, could you imagine the looks I would get when I went to pic up those prints??????


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

I got a raccoon the other night and my son got an owl on his.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I had a pic of a little girl pulling her sled last winter. I don't know where she came from or where she was going but she had one heck of a hick either way. I had a turkey come in and lay down and goto sleep in a pic. Lots of ***** and possums fighting.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

My favorite is I hunted with a outfitter in illinois and seen he had some cameras and when I asked if he had gotten any interesting photos he told me of the time when he got a picture of the guy from down the road at night trespassing with a gun in his hands looking dead at the camera. The funny thing was this guy was supposed to be 100 percent disabled and on disability he said that even his wife cut the grass.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Let see some pictures!!!


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

Here are some pics of a couple winners I got. I happen to know the goofballs. 

I wont show the last photo but lets just say it was a "full moon"  :thumbs_do 

rick


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

another one


----------



## Dave Sikorski (Jul 19, 2005)

I caught a hillbilly on my cam last week.

will post pics soon.

-Dave


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Funniest I ever saw was a guy dressed as a clown dancing in front of his brothers cam. That made the rounds a few years ago and was pure evil!

My best was a "ghost" caught by a cheap Stealth Cam; 











Obviously a close deer breathing in the cold air - but still neat!


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are great....Keep them coming


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

A year ago or so there was a post about a trail cam pic of a lady.

The trail cam was set up in the middle of a huge piece of timber, this guy said he rarely checked it and it was 10 miles to the nearest dirt road. Well his trail cam took a photo of a middle aged old woman in jeans at 0300. He posted it was in the middle of nowhere and it was no joke and he contacted local law enforcement but to no result. 

Probably BS


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Flying squirrel*

I had a picture of a flying squirrel landing on my camera. I Didn`t realize how rare that picure was because it was one of my first pictures. I can`t find it anymore and I think someone took it.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

*60x*

Post your buck vs. *****, buck and bedded buck, apple in mouth doe, you have ton of funny ones. 
I got a chubby guy walking his dog and a mountain biker at the same set the other day. No wonder that trail looked so good. They are on film and I don't have a scanner unfotunately. I moved my set and had a doe bed down in front of the camera and burn the rest of my film swatting flies.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I got a pretty good one....well it wasnt so funny to us at the time but now that I look back it is...well we set up our cam without reading instructions or really even thinking about it...we pointed the cam facing the West...we come back a few days later and the pictures are all filled up...we are totally pumped thinking wow we are going to have some good pictures of deer....we develope them....well all we got was a nice sunset...if you flipped through the pictures really fast like a deck of cards you had a bunch of pictures of the sun setting to the west....lesson learned dont point the darn cam straight east or west where the sun will hit it...


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

two weeks ago I caught an old guy way up in the middle of nowhere in a speedo.  I threw them away, otherwise I would of posted it. I guess I could go get one printed off from the negatives.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

duckbuster870 said:


> two weeks ago I caught an old guy way up in the middle of nowhere in a speedo.  I threw them away, otherwise I would of posted it. I guess I could go get one printed off from the negatives.



Now that is one that I would have to see to believe. But being an old guy in speedo's...uh, actually I'll just take your word for it, LOL.


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee (Sep 5, 2004)

*Cool Pic*

I got this pic of a buck that has a set of eyes glowing behind him between his antlers. We lightened it up and could see it was another buck.

BigD_N_Cherokee


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

One of my Deer Cams set-up over a Mock Scrape caught this dude (just above the date and time stamp)..... I don't know what it is ??? Is it a mink??


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Cornfed said:


> One of my Deer Cams set-up over a Mock Scrape caught this dude (just above the date and time stamp)..... I don't know what it is ??? Is it a mink??



Yes it's a mink


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

I've never seen a Mink in this area in my life! Certainly an unusual lil' critter? What do they eat? Will they prey on Turkey nests, etc? Judging by the size of these lil' dudes.... it's gonna take a ton of them to line my hunting coat!


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

Here in Mich. we have guys like that called Pine Martin. But I dont really know how to tell it from a mink.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Pine martin are bigger. Looks to big to be a weasel, my vote is mink


----------



## pigpopper (May 21, 2004)

I went to pick up a camera that had been set up on the edge of a picked corn field. Out in front of the camera about 20 feet or so was a cat or coyote turd. Not all that unusual, but there it was. Got the film developed, and there was a picture of a bobcat in the process of making his 'deposit'. I've since lost that picture, I'm hoping it's in some of my junk somewhere and I find it someday.
I've gotten several of deer getting their picture taken, then looking/walking toward the camera, and finally their nose right on the camera. Usually it's the younger ones that do this. 
I have one of a turkey's head that can't be more than a foot from the lens. I've had a bunch of people look at that, and somehow think they're looking a a picture of a hog. I've tried to see it from their perspective, but it's still a turkey's head. 
And last, I have one of a coyote real close to the camera, but the setting sun almost blinded the lens and makes the picture a little indistinct. I've convinced a lot of people that it's a cougar. Makes a good visual aid in discussions about identifying your target. Toodles. Pigpopper


----------



## Dave Sikorski (Jul 19, 2005)

I set up my Moultrie after getting some decent bucks with a wildview that didn't give a time/date. I tried a trail instead of the apple grove that worked before and after about 48 hours I had gotten these pics...they were about 3 hours before I picked up the cam. The place is posted but not like that matters to these guys. gonna talk to a neighbor and see if he knows the guy. I could care less if someone wants to hunt but at least ask first.


The best part about the moultrie is now I can just go get pictures with my laptop in the woods rather than keep moving the camera...the wildview wouldn't work on a mac.

-Dave


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

kinda looks like bigfoot walking off doesn't it!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

Hello

Well this was before I got my digital camera.I had theses 3 circles that kept climbing as the night went on.

The other strange thing was a couple lights to resemble the close-nest of say a 4 wheeler head lights . But this continued in several frames where as the 2 lights never moved in position.And imposable to be a 4 wheeler.

Guys this camera was set up in deep in a very large woods .With a rock bluff runing one side of camera.
Unk :smile:


----------



## Josh Michaelis (Sep 16, 2004)

Cornfed said:


> I've never seen a Mink in this area in my life! Certainly an unusual lil' critter? What do they eat? Will they prey on Turkey nests, etc? Judging by the size of these lil' dudes.... it's gonna take a ton of them to line my hunting coat!



You may have tons of them and still not see them. They usualy stay on or around water, they love to eat muskrat, rabbits, fish, and crawdads, they are awesome predators for their size, and can kill animals much larger than they are.

and it takes around 50 to make a coat. :thumbs_up 

they are not hard on turkey eggs, they dont spend much time in the timber.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*

We have cotton mink here.Shot one out of a tree,while **** hunting.Realy thought I had something.Till a guy showed me when you blow on them. The under neath is snow white.

Unk :angel:


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for the confirmation that it was indeed a Mink. I've since did a Google search and now believe that I probably do have a decent population of the critters on my property. According to the habitat preference of the species, I have about everything they could need to thrive. Thanks again guys. :thumbs_up 

Here's another pic that is a little different,..... a white 'yote. I got a few pics of this dude last winter. I would LOVE to get a shot at him this year! That would be one awesome mount or rug! :thumbs_up


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

That a big yote or a small wolf???


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

AJ008 said:


> That a big yote or a small wolf???


LOL, ...... you're actually not the first person to ask that question! This guy is bigger than the other 'yote it was running with in another pic I have. We just call it a "brush wolf".


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*moon*

I`ve had a few people moon my camera. When I took my pictures to wal mart to have them developed I noticed there wasn`t enough pictures. So I checked the negatives and found a full moon. Very sick hunters.


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> That a big yote or a small wolf???


You live in Montana and can't tell the difference between a wolf and coyote?


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone else get something strange or differnt on there trail cam? Those pics are awesome.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

here is a couple of yote pics from buckshot164's camera.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*??*

See if you know what this is


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

groundhog?


----------



## fulldraw (Dec 30, 2002)

I got a picture of a guy riding his dirt bike down a deer trail.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

what was that in the pic, a pig?


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

My bro-inlaw!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_do


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

first guess would be groundhog but it almost looks like a beaver tail


----------



## ffemtp (Oct 24, 2002)

I got a wet bear's butt the other day.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

60X said:


> first guess would be groundhog but it almost looks like a beaver tail


We have a WINNER !!!! It is a beaver  They moved in this year.......


----------



## BAIpigsticker (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice Beaver!!


----------



## Bossmoss (Aug 25, 2005)

http://www.hunt101.com/watermark.php?file=500/7841Bill_Peterson_009-med.jpg

I think you will enjoy this one. I am a Golf Professional and had the cam set just off of one of the trails that the mowers use I think the rest will explain itself. The Guy said that it scared him when the flash went off. Sorry I could not get the Picture here but it's worth going to the link.


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*Theres always something new.*








,







,


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Man how loud is your camera ?!?!!?


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*Fight over corn*


----------



## bowhuntingkid14 (Mar 21, 2005)

groundhog maybe


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

perchjerker said:


>


AWESOME pic! :thumbs_up


----------



## reflex shooter (Feb 23, 2004)

I remember the trail cam ad a few years ago that had the lightning strike on it. That was an awsome picture.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Got a thief on camera this summer....*

He's a corn nabber!


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Also got a few bowed up birds...*

Little punks!


----------



## DHinNH (Feb 24, 2003)

*Here's one...*

This doe was in another photo about a minute prior to this one looking in the direction that the **** came from...guess she's easily pushed around!


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

The camera didn't seem to bother this guy.


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

*blue thunder*

Her is another of a racoon.


----------



## PennsWoods (Jul 27, 2005)

perchjerker said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard of fenced hunts, but growing them from TREE'S!!!!! :sad: 

Good pic :beer:


----------



## Shooter2222 (Jul 10, 2005)

PennsWoods said:


> I've heard of fenced hunts, but growing them from TREE'S!!!!! :sad:
> 
> Good pic :beer:



That was pretty funny PW!!!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

I know the difference but yall were callin it a yote but that sure the heck looks like the wolf I barried :shade:


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Im pretty sure a wolf was killed in Illinois not that long ago, either that or it was collared there, or something Maybe a dog, coyote cross?


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

I like the one of the doe spring up in the air, I'm using it for my desktop. Now I got to go buy a trail cam!!! :smile: :smile:


----------



## poundmaker (Jan 10, 2005)

Not mine but i like it, taken in jersey apparently meant to be the jersey devil. Once again 99.9% chance its b.s.


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

Is That A Beaver?


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

What the *^&%*^%$# is that?


----------



## MSpoto (Feb 19, 2005)

I have one picture of a greathorned owl on a squirrel over corn.Another of a fat dude with a knife in one hand and a bucket in his other hand,turns out he was picking shrooms.Another of a forkhorn with a shopping bag wrapped around its antlers.Sorry as I dont have a scanner to show you guys.


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

duckbuster870 said:


> two weeks ago I caught an old guy way up in the middle of nowhere in a speedo.  I threw them away, otherwise I would of posted it. I guess I could go get one printed off from the negatives.


I'm confused, was his speedo way up in the middle of nowhere? Now that's something I don't want to even imagine!


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

MSpoto said:


> I have one picture of a greathorned owl on a squirrel over corn.Another of a fat dude with a knife in one hand and a bucket in his other hand,turns out he was picking shrooms.Another of a forkhorn with a shopping bag wrapped around its antlers.Sorry as I dont have a scanner to show you guys.


You guys that don't have scanners can use a "******* scanner" if you have a digital camera at your house. Just take a pic of the paper picture from your trail cam with your digital and then upload to your computer and post. Works everytime!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that. The biggest argument people have...its too tall for a bobcat but the head doesn't match a coyote, because it has cat ears and a small muzzle. And the tail looks bobbed but they say a coyote could have that too if it got it caught in something. I don't have a clue...any of you guys know?


----------



## WiseGuy (Dec 15, 2004)

*Got milk?*

washing down some corn


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

Crow Terminator said:


> Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that. The biggest argument people have...its too tall for a bobcat but the head doesn't match a coyote, because it has cat ears and a small muzzle. And the tail looks bobbed but they say a coyote could have that too if it got it caught in something. I don't have a clue...any of you guys know?


That is definately a strange looker! I'd say a wild dog or stray


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

poundmaker said:


> Not mine but i like it, taken in jersey apparently meant to be the jersey devil. Once again 99.9% chance its b.s.



OH MY GOD! That picture is hillarious!

The Jersey Devil!!!!

LOL.....That took someone with a lot of time and a very creative mind!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

*Wolf in Illinois*



148p&y said:


> Im pretty sure a wolf was killed in Illinois not that long ago, either that or it was collared there, or something Maybe a dog, coyote cross?


It was proved to be a full wolf after being confiscated by the state and tests done on it, said to be from Michigan by the tests. It was shot by a buddy of mine about 4 miles from my house (about 30 miles north of Peoria), I believe almost three years ago. Obviously he shot it thinking it was a big coyote way out in a field, but was threatened with having charges brought against him for shooting a wolf in Illinois? Since there are "no" wolves in Illinois there were no charges.


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

148p&y said:


> Im pretty sure a wolf was killed in Illinois not that long ago, either that or it was collared there, or something Maybe a dog, coyote cross?


It was a wolf, the DNR call the wildlife vet here and he went and made the positive ID. It was shot by some coyote hunters that called the DNR after they realized how big the animal was.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bobcat or Lynx*

Lynx are lankier than Bobcats (they might be taller too... not sure). Lynx typically have black tips to their ears and spikes of black fur that extend from the tips of the ear (real pointy like an elf or something).

I think Bobcats can vary in height and stockiness though... it's one or the other. Odds are it's just a tall bobcat.

-ZA206



Crow Terminator said:


> Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that. The biggest argument people have...its too tall for a bobcat but the head doesn't match a coyote, because it has cat ears and a small muzzle. And the tail looks bobbed but they say a coyote could have that too if it got it caught in something. I don't have a clue...any of you guys know?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a Bobyote


----------



## MushroomHound (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks to big for a bobcat or a lynx. I bet it's a cougar :0


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Tufelhundin said:


> Its a Bobyote


This is what I was thinking,


----------



## Dude608 (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like its way to big to be a bobcat im plus wheres the fur


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Shooter2222 said:


> That was pretty funny PW!!!


   
Ditto


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

The Jersy Devil. 


That is hilarious:tongue: 

Someone is creative :wink:


----------



## el Pollo Loco (Feb 6, 2004)

It's a Bob Lion...


Coyote...the tree is covering the rest of the muzzle and last time I checked dogs wag their tails when they walk...hence the reason it looks to be bobbed


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

I agree, just a coyote.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm waiting on someone to post a Jackalope eating a Bobyote while keeping the Jersey Devil at bay......


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Cougar*

My best guess goes with cougar(mountain lion). No matter what it is its still a pretty cool pic keep them coming guys I for one really enjoy them. :thumbs_up


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

More pics? Please! I'm loving this thread.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Crow Terminator said:


> Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that. The biggest argument people have...its too tall for a bobcat but the head doesn't match a coyote, because it has cat ears and a small muzzle. And the tail looks bobbed but they say a coyote could have that too if it got it caught in something. I don't have a clue...any of you guys know?


Nah thats one of them Ligers Napolian Dynamite was always talking about....
Or maybe a hyenia. :thumbs_up


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

Byron said:


> I agree, just a coyote.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Byron


It's a coyote. It has long canine legs.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep the picture coming guys, Some of the pictures kind of make you go hhmmmmm ...lol 

Ron


----------



## bulldaddy (Aug 30, 2005)

A fox or fox squirrel??????


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Man, I gots all kinda trail cam pics
I mean dozens.
el cheapo stealth cam, once I figured out, yes, its crap and how to make it work right, I'm digging it.

Stuck it out in field in front of a dead doe someone kindly left on my place...got crows, hawks, possums, fox, yotes. Other does.


And that thing above my post, yup, coyote or feral dog, lots of feral dogs, some are odd looking in a trail cam


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*picture*

:smile:


----------



## Dnutt (Dec 9, 2003)

DON'T EVER ROLL YOUR EYES AT ME YOUNG MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome pictures guys, I can't wait till I get a trail cam. Hopefully in a few weeks. 

Keep them Coming

Ron


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 7, 2005)

I bet that fawn told mommy it was thinking of getting a pierced tongue or a tattoo....... :crutch:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Pictures like that need to be shown to animal rights advocates, that think nature is soft and fluffy. Show that pic to someone that references "bambi killer" when they find out you are a hunter. Nature is not nice.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

From this weekend..

.


----------



## JEofWV (Sep 4, 2005)

Tufelhundin said:


> I'm waiting on someone to post a Jackalope eating a Bobyote while keeping the Jersey Devil at bay......



I choked on my coffee on that one!


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

Bobyote!!!!!!! Now that's pretty dang funny there.


----------



## critter getter (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats a Woodchuck


----------



## critter getter (Feb 16, 2005)

OOpps ,,wrong post wrong place


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Well what do you know*

I didn't know barn owls hunted over bait.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

buckmark1 said:


> I didn't know barn owls hunted over bait.


Although I don't have any pics, I can assure you that they are not the only birds of prey to do so. I've seen redtail hawks swoop on quail at the feeder several times.


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)




----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*ShadowAce*

That is one of the coolest pics I have seen yet! Man, still has velvet hanging from his antlers! I have only seen that one time, and never have I gotten a picture of it, not to mention that close. That is one [email protected]$$ shot!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow that is a closeup.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

*el Chupacabra?*


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Took this pic from a camera in North Western Montana.

Must be some a cougar standing on its hind legs! LOL


----------



## Jeff in SC (May 10, 2004)

PMantle said:


>


You have been watching to many Scooby Doo shows!!! :teeth: :wink:


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

ttt


----------



## lungbusta101 (Aug 27, 2005)

i got about 30-40 different pics of a three leged doe


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*Pmantle*

isn't that the Mayor of New Qrleans ?


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

perchjerker said:


> isn't that the Mayor of New Qrleans ?


No comment.


----------



## ishootmartin (Dec 23, 2004)

*coyote & opposum*

This is by far the strangest picture that I have gotten. There must be something about opposum that is not very appealing.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

ishootmartin said:


> There must be something about opposum that is not very appealing.


Yeah, the fact that it's a Opossum


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

Shadowace
At least you do not have to worry about starting a bambi symdrom showing a picture flashing those baby blues on this sight. I do not think many would be looking at that deers eyes over the head gear.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

kick


----------



## Dan B (Jan 5, 2005)

*Big Deere*










I've got 15 pics of various stages of cutting, raking, and baling this hayfield. It was being used by some of the local herd for a bedding area. :frusty:


----------



## Bonecracker (Sep 24, 2003)

*New Trail Camera!*

A good friend of mine was given a new trail camera a few years back for X-mas. He went out and set it up the next day over some corn in hopes of getting some deer photos. Two days later he called me and said all of the pictures were taken and would I like to see the pictures. Come to find out, his wife goes and rents a gorilla suit and proceeds to prance around while all the pictures were taken. I think he was more proud of his gorilla pictures than the trail camera itself.


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

You gotta love a wife that would go to that kinda trouble just to bust his chops. A hunting buddy I can see, but, a wife. NICE!!!


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up to the wife


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

interesting animal.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

capin31 said:


> kick


"i'm not sure....i think we need to go that way"


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

capin31 said:


> kick


Looks like a side snap kick like my little boy is learning to do in karate class, :wink:


----------



## @work (Jun 24, 2005)

Got one of a huge bobcat chasing a squirrel. The bob cat is vertical (head down, tail up) and the squirrel's eyes appear to be the size of quarters. They are actually glowing as if the picture was taken at night but they were actually taken during daylight yours. You can imagine what was going through the squirrel's mind when the picture as snapped. :mg: The squirrel has about a 2 foot lead on the bobcat.

If I can get it scanned, will attach it.

Also have a picture of a doe feeding during the middle of hurricane Katrina...wind blowing about 75 mph but still feeding nonetheless. The hurricane made a mess of the area my camera was in.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

@work said:


> Got one of a huge bobcat chasing a squirrel. The bob cat is vertical (head down, tail up) and the squirrel's eyes appear to be the size of quarters. They are actually glowing as if the picture was taken at night but they were actually taken during daylight yours. You can imagine what was going through the squirrel's mind when the picture as snapped. :mg: The squirrel has about a 2 foot lead on the bobcat.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

@work said:


> Got one of a huge bobcat chasing a squirrel. The bob cat is vertical (head down, tail up) and the squirrel's eyes appear to be the size of quarters. They are actually glowing as if the picture was taken at night but they were actually taken during daylight yours. You can imagine what was going through the squirrel's mind when the picture as snapped. :mg: The squirrel has about a 2 foot lead on the bobcat.
> 
> If I can get it scanned, will attach it.
> 
> Also have a picture of a doe feeding during the middle of hurricane Katrina...wind blowing about 75 mph but still feeding nonetheless. The hurricane made a mess of the area my camera was in.


Plleeeeeeease.


----------



## Trail Predator (Sep 19, 2005)

ShadowAce said:


>


Why are you posting photo's that arent yours?? Man that is just wrong, atleast be a man and say who's they are if you are going to post photos that arent yours. If you want to get involed in trail cam pics email me and I'll try to help you the best I can but please stop the photo jacking. Thanks.


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

Groundhog?


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

Trail Predator said:


> Why are you posting photo's that arent yours?? Man that is just wrong, atleast be a man and say who's they are if you are going to post photos that arent yours. If you want to get involed in trail cam pics email me and I'll try to help you the best I can but please stop the photo jacking. Thanks.


Can't wait for a response to this...


----------



## Dave White (Sep 2, 2004)

I,ve got a pic. of a bear then the bear's eye just before he bit my camera
in half.


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

Dave White said:


> I,ve got a pic. of a bear then the bear's eye just before he bit my camera
> in half.


why do you tease us? Post the pics!!


----------



## Trail Predator (Sep 19, 2005)

bowhuntin_kid said:


> Can't wait for a response to this...


There's nothing to wait for. The photo isnt mine either. It was taken with a trail cam I built for a friend. 

To me I wouldnt care if anyone posts a picture I have as long as they say where they got iy from if it isnt there's and Im sure the guy who got this photo on his cam feels the same way. 

Wouldnt you guys agree?


----------



## Dan B (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I let the owner of that pic know that his stuff was being jacked.


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

Umm, I wasn't "jacking it" on purpose. Didn't realize the "best pics YOU have ever got on YOUR trailcam would be taken so literally. Wasn't trying to get CREDIT for Tony's pics. Tell him Ateup said he apologizes if he is offended.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Closeup*


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

is it a javelina or a pig?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

I have a feeling that when I go and check my camera that has been sitting on an edge of a pod in a persimmon thicket for the past 3 weeks this friday the only pictures i will have if I'm lucky to have any at all will be the water rising from Katrina....that is if the tree is still standing..............................


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

arctic hunter said:


> "i'm not sure....i think we need to go that way"


Arctic Hunter, I definitely got a laugh out of your explanation of the pic, but after I looked at it a little closer, you can actually see the antlers (in velvet) of a third buck in the direction the spike buck is pointing his right front leg. Looks like a nice one too.


----------



## mr.pitbull (Sep 21, 2005)

i got a pic of a flying squirrel who looks like he is having his way with my trailtimer plus, also have a blackbear snout


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

Three of my favorites


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Those first 2 are ........*

:angry:


grasshopper said:


> Three of my favorites


Definately FAKES :aww:


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :angry:
> 
> Definately FAKES :aww:


Still cool though


----------



## Wilbsd (Sep 7, 2005)

Jerry,
I guessing Beaver.


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

worlds largest pincushion


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

A couple of '***** "discovering themselves"


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

finally got a bear passing through


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

and then got his big brother to pose with me


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow! Nice looking bear.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Very sick hunters*

This is just very stupid


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

Speaking of bears....


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

pintojk said:


> :angry:
> 
> Definately FAKES :aww:


Actually, I have seen the second one posted by another person claiming it as their own on a different website. May not be a fake at all.


----------



## Bo Hunter (Apr 15, 2003)

> Actually, I have seen the second one posted by another person claiming it as their own on a different website. May not be a fake at all.


Yeah, I know that guy! They are real! Its true! He's my brother's boss's friend. When he's not checking his game camera, he's selling bridges....

:RockOn:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I was just ........*



affe22 said:


> Actually, I have seen the second one posted by another person claiming it as their own on a different website. May not be a fake at all.


JOKING :mg: ...... if you look at the first two pic's and the last ..... well


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

buckshot164 said:


> This is just very stupid


well, he is wearing orange.


----------



## fireman3333 (Jan 4, 2005)

MushroomHound said:


> Looks to big for a bobcat or a lynx. I bet it's a cougar :0


yea thats what it looks like most to me.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*On the original*

On my original picture you can read the back tag number. Not very smart. I lowered the resoution to post.


----------



## BullseyeBooger (Dec 29, 2004)

hey buckshot-why'd you do that?!?!?!?!


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

He knew I couldn,t shoot him


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

She knew I couldn,t shoot her either.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

RY8S said:


> She knew I couldn,t shoot her either.


I dunno, I would think with that fifth leg she should prolly be culled, lol.


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

?????


----------



## Long Boy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Check out the *****.*


----------



## capin31 (Jul 14, 2005)

Got this pic right before my camera was torn down :mg:


----------



## BlackBart (Sep 28, 2005)

*How do you post pictures?*

I tried to post a picture and can't get it. I have it scanned on my desktop but it will not let me insert it. 
Can anyone help?


----------



## dearhunter1 (Sep 14, 2005)

it is definetly a cat. it sure has the definition of one. i would say a cougar.


----------



## RY8S (Jul 13, 2005)

BlackBart, you need to reduce the size of your picture. Try reducing to 800X600.

I lost a camera case to a bear also. Must have left some of my peanut butter and jelly sandich scent on it.


----------



## BlackBart (Sep 28, 2005)

*I thought this was pretty cool!*

First roll of film out of my camera. Trail cams are awesome! Thanks for your input RY8S I'll try something else next time the picture didn't turn out very good.


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

Funny thing is I never see him when I am in my stand........


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

A little wild porn.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

ROFLMAO...so that's why you go to your treestand SUPER early in the morning huh Doug! 

Funny pic!


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll post some bear pics later...I've got almost 50 from my bait site...Can't figure out which one the one I killed is, but I've got some neat ones....I gotta "******* scan em" but didn't know if anyone else had tried this but it works...To keep the bears from ripping off your camera, I got an amo box and cut holes for the flash and lens and stick the camera in there and those bears can't rip it off the tree....I have a a towel around the camera so it doesn't jiggle around in the amo box....

Really does work like a charm!!!


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

I remember a thread at bowsite.com with thesame pics of the cougar and deer, and everyone calling it fake, and there was one of ***** doing the wild thang also. So I photoshopped the busy **** onto the back of the cougar. :wink: It was good for a chuckle, wish I'd saved it.


----------



## LiteForceHunter (Apr 22, 2003)

Not really all that Crazy... but still cool none the less... From my Treestand in Central WA.

Beware 8Mb video download.

Video


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

RY8S said:


> He knew I couldn,t shoot him


hahahaha


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

T T T


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets see some more!!!!!


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

*bear*

bear in my favorite deer hunting spot, no good!


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

*big deer*

look at the size of this deer!!


wow!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are some great pix! I could have done without the guy's arse though.

I liked the two rackhoons getting it on. :teeth:


----------



## FOORHOYT (Mar 10, 2005)

*last but not least*

here is a picture that came from my cousins camera the friday before archery season and the second pic is of my deer about 9:30 saturday first day of archery season, needless to say he was disappointed! he is still a little touchy about that! hehehe!


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

The camera never worked after she got caught.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Gary, I hate you now for posting that :nono: :crazy: :help: :boxing:


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*grasshopper.....it is too bad that the pics in post 146 are fake...*

cool pics, but the cougar was added after the fact. Nice job, but a close examination reveals your farse.

J


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Gary, I hate you now for posting that :nono: :crazy: :help: :boxing:


----------



## Bevo (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

houndawgg said:


>


You dawgggggggggg   , she isnt too bad lookin really...:whoo:


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

here is one...


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Misfire

What's the purpose of all of the posts around the feeder?


----------



## chaos (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been meaning to get a trail cam
]


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

buckshot164 said:


> :smile:


"your too young for the rut"...................


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 13, 2004)

Taken near Boggy Creek


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like the Ninjas are stealing your deer!!:teeth:


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

cmherrmann said:


> Looks like the Ninjas are stealing your deer!!:teeth:


One quarter at a time.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Well*



> Misfire
> 
> What's the purpose of all of the posts around the feeder?


maybe the deer kept stealing all of the feed?


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*put out a turkey carcass,,,,*

ain't hunting this spot no more.


----------



## metalking00 (Dec 20, 2004)

ummm.....where is that? Ill be glad to be the first to get one of those!


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

WVbowsmith said:


> maybe the deer kept stealing all of the feed?


Now it all makes sense. 

LoL


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

PMantle said:


>


My ex-wife!! :thumbs_up


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Crow Terminator said:


> Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that.


It's going to be hard to give a definitive answer w/out another picture, but I would vote for a coyote of some sort. I live on a ranch here in NM and have seen lots and lots of coyotes and bobcats and the rare lynx, plus I worked as a wildlife biologist for about 12 years. That animal could definitely be something like a coyote with mange. The mange went thru here a few years ago and I shot a coyote that looked incredibly like a hyena with just a strip of fur up the back of his neck and the rest of it totally bald. No tail, either.

I also wouldn't totally discount a "coy-dog", esp. in an area where feral dogs and coyotes mix.

Here's a similar photo of a fully-furred lynx: 
http://wildlife.state.co.us/imagedb/images/244.jpg
My first thought on seeing yours WAS "lynx", but the more I looked, the less I think so. The legs just don't look right and the head is too clean- where's the "ruff"? And besides, TN is just way out of the lynx's normal range, although given escaped "pets", anything's possible.

I can't see it being a lion at all. Where's the tail? A cougar's tail is as long as his body and the legs are just too long for the length of the body.

Anyway, COOL shot....

[Later] My wife, another former wildlife biologist, took one look at that shot and said "It looks like a red wolf hybrid that's lost it's tail". She worked with red wolves in TX, FWIW, and somewhere in the dim past of my brain I recall that they were thinking about reintroducing them to Land Between the Lakes. I dunno...point being, she thought it looked canine, too, not feline.

All of which proves nothing... LOL!!!!


----------



## Shortbow (Jul 5, 2004)

Pet hog? Not actually it is a tracking collar. 

A friend got these little pigs whom have been talking to some birds or bees.

Bobcat

Gang members mugging a bear.


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2005)

Outside Looking In!


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2005)

Note that the one racoon is actualy lounging inside the feeder basket eating his fill.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Dec 5, 2005)

*Believe it or not, Bob Cats do get that big!*



Crow Terminator said:


> Here is one from our camera...of an animal nobody seems to be able to give me a 100% answer to "what is THIS?". I have heard everything from coyote, to bobcat, to everything branching off that. The biggest argument people have...its too tall for a bobcat but the head doesn't match a coyote, because it has cat ears and a small muzzle. And the tail looks bobbed but they say a coyote could have that too if it got it caught in something. I don't have a clue...any of you guys know?


Just last year I saw one jog by my stand that I first thought was a deer. the side burns gave him away.


----------



## ashx2 (Jun 26, 2005)

obh1 said:


> Misfire
> 
> What's the purpose of all of the posts around the feeder?


Here in TX, a lot of people put fencing around the feeder to keep out cows and horses. A horse will stand and eat corn until it founders. Foundering can lead to death. I have not heard of cattle foundering, but I'm sure it would be possible for them as well. For most it's a good CYA against damaging the landowner's livestock. A happy landowner = a happy hunter.

Greg


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*coyote or not*

Seems a little big for a coyote?


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

coyote


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonder what this runt is thinkin?


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

ashx2 said:


> Here in TX, a lot of people put fencing around the feeder to keep out cows and horses. A horse will stand and eat corn until it founders. Foundering can lead to death. I have not heard of cattle foundering, but I'm sure it would be possible for them as well. For most it's a good CYA against damaging the landowner's livestock. A happy landowner = a happy hunter.
> 
> Greg


While horses will founder from overfeeding it is most likely that they would collic first (even more deadly) and cows do not founder (cloven hooves) -nor do they collic (four stomachs and the ability to regurgitate)... they just get fat on corn that should be feeding your deer.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone get anything new lately??


----------



## quackwacker (May 4, 2006)

Here are a couple of my strange ones...


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Here's one that was sent to me. Left his stand at 11:00am and returned later in the afternoon only to find the decoy 70 yards away in a pine tree. Must have been one made buck.


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

Mabey he thought he had a chance with that one and was mad when he found out that it was a fake. It is a cool pic.


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

anyone get anything strange this year?


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Got a bear playing with his stick right after he hit my camera...










Man you people have a sick mind. :wink:


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And a couple cubs wrestling.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

And a curious gobbler...


----------



## caliper (Dec 4, 2007)

Guys, I don't have any trail pictures that I can send you But I sure thank you all for the entertainment. Cal.....


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

ttt:wink:


----------



## JPN (Dec 10, 2007)

????


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 23, 2007)

ba chicka wah wah


----------



## Byron (May 14, 2005)

Looks like a BB trying to mount its momma. Seen it from the stand before.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## dj5play (Oct 13, 2007)

*Camera Rookie*

This is my first year using a camera, and here is a couple of intersting ones so far, I had about 5 pictures of this one little spike, He seems to like posing for the camera but pays no attention to the racoon.


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*devil dog*

We actually believe this to be an evil neighbor lady at night when she lets her hair down.


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

*Oddball*

got this pic this summer and have never seen her again??whats wrong with her???


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*more from 2006*


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*bird*


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

andyw said:


> We actually believe this to be an evil neighbor lady at night when she lets her hair down.
> View attachment 329083


what the hell is that?


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

*Picture and video*

Any ideas what this is?

Here is the link to the video
http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r34/sidewayshunt/?action=view&current=MDGC0035.flv


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

looks like another deer moving in.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

Check out the video


----------



## Mike K (Nov 11, 2005)

thats probably a spider drifting by on its web. I get them all the time. they really can mess up a great picture.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Sideways said:


> Check out the video


watched it,looks like right near the end you can almost see the outline of a deer's body


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> what the hell is that?



I agree, what is it? A mangy dog?


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

It almost looks like one of those wild dogs they featured on that new show on the History channel last week called monster Quest.:scared:


----------



## shedhunt0 (Oct 28, 2007)

its a groundhog !!!!


----------



## andyw (Jul 14, 2005)

*devil dog*

I think the pic I posted of Devil Dog is actually a dog on crack.


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

Is it true that if a Coyote takes a dump in the woods and there's NO one around... it still stinks?? 

The Elk pic is from SC Kansas? I was actually hunting Elk in CO when this pic was captured and the only other person who knew where the camera had been placed was hunting with me? Lots of my friends don't think it's for real... but it is!


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Yellow ratler*

I caught this guy when I almost backed into him while checking my camera.


----------



## outdoorsaddicti (Apr 29, 2007)

heres a couple i like





























ouch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is one I got ... Well ! Is this thing working ???











And No , thats not me ..


----------



## foxtail (Dec 13, 2007)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> what the hell is that?



That is a coyote with a really bad case of mange.

The best thing that could happen for the yote is for someone to smoke it.


----------



## foxtail (Dec 13, 2007)

My friend Troy thinks he is funny as hell.

He laughed so hard that it hurt him.

I didn't feel to sorry for him.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

foxtail said:


> My friend Troy thinks he is funny as hell.
> 
> He laughed so hard that it hurt him.
> 
> I didn't feel to sorry for him.


thats funny! gives me an idea:wink:


----------



## wyattc (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

buckshot164 said:


> Seems a little big for a coyote?



yotes are getting bigger in pa.

i saw one last bow season that was all black and may have went about 75lbs. to 85lbs.

i think that they've breed with northern timber wolves,so do alot of hunters in pa..


----------



## coup (Oct 13, 2007)

*caught on camera*

last year my x son-in-law said he drew back on a little 3by 2 buck but that his stand squeaked and the deer ran off.... well five days later at a scrape we had are camera and got a picture of a little 3by two buck that had a arrow wound on top of its back,the wound was on the same side as he had had said which way the deer was coming....he still said he didn't do it,,,he took the pictures and everything else when he ran out.


----------



## dj5play (Oct 13, 2007)

*Here ya go...*

I think the pictures are enough to keep anyone from laughing at my $30.00 Corn feeder. It's apparently doing the trick. Maybe in a year or two these will be worth taking a shot at.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

I carryed a 154 inch typical eight point we have mounted over to the neighbors last month and stuck the mount out in front of his trail came he has along his driveway. I havent seen him since to ask what kind of pics he's been getting.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

*UFO's are stealing my deer!*

Check out the doe on the left as well looking up...Not sure what this was...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Check out the bucks fighting...*

Look under the legs of the deer close to the camera at the two nice bucks fighting.


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

One of my favorites


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

Lionaroo


----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## P DOG (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mars and the Moon on Christmas Eve*

Mars and the Moon on Christmas eve


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

#hunter! said:


> Mars and the Moon on Christmas eve


very cool.......and a shameless bump


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

Lazy fawn waiting for me to bring him some supper.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*antena*

How about a doe with a big antena.


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

New Years Battle


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

back to the top


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mickmack (Feb 10, 2008)

*Trail cam*

I dont know how good the quality will be, but I got a gray fox with a rabbit in it's mouth.


----------



## ArcheryhunterSD (Aug 2, 2006)

Living in SD we have alot of pheasant hunters. I had my camera set up on a scrape & a group of buddies thought they would freshin scrape up for me. I had 5 of them all wizzin' facing camera. It was a shock when I opened that photo. I did get the last laugh though told them I was going to sell it to an adult site & that showed interest in it & would pay good money. However, it was deleted pretty quick.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I'll post some bear pics later...I've got almost 50 from my bait site...


Later, when? :shocked:


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

Crow in mid flight


----------



## deerme (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

*I'm not sure what he was trying to say.......*


----------



## BCBhunter (Oct 28, 2005)

andyw said:


> We actually believe this to be an evil neighbor lady at night when she lets her hair down.
> View attachment 329083


That is a dog from the movie "I Am Legend"....it's happening!!


----------



## jclark408 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Unicorn buck*

you can see in other pics I have of him that he never grew anything on that side.........just a bump under the skin


----------



## camotoy (May 26, 2007)

here's 1


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

camotoy said:


> here's 1


LITTLE SKULLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Titan 1 (Sep 29, 2007)

Kinda looks like a beaver.:dontknow:


----------



## hog&deerhunter (May 27, 2008)

A nasty hog butt...............


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

*Ufo?*

??????


----------



## Son of Rooster (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it is my Hillbilly neighbor, he was cutting wood on the property I hunt.

I can't positively ID though


----------



## SilentSniper (Sep 1, 2005)

If you look close there is a hawk in the picture.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 14, 2006)

*How bout this evil *******!*


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

buckshot164 said:


> This is just very stupid


I am sending you a bill for my sudden loss of sight.............lol


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

I've caught this doe several times, she has what appears to be another hoof growing out of her shin. The other pic is just a close up of a mama hen turkey.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Son of Rooster said:


> I think it is my Hillbilly neighbor, he was cutting wood on the property I hunt.
> 
> I can't positively ID though


Looks just like my brother in law.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Son of Rooster said:


> I think it is my Hillbilly neighbor, he was cutting wood on the property I hunt.
> 
> I can't positively ID though


----------------

Looks like he is mooning the camera :mg:


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*?*

A hen trying to strut?


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*Keep them coming!!!*

Great Thread! TTT


----------



## mrbreeze (Feb 1, 2008)

Techy said:


> Yeah, the fact that it's a Opossum


I'm a firm believer that if you are a bad person in life, you come back as an opossum. I came to this conclusion after finding a deer my uncle shot the following morning...only to walk up on it dead of course, with an opossum crawling out of its ass.


----------



## bowhunters97 (Jun 25, 2007)

grasshopper said:


> Speaking of bears....


How'd ya know it was a male bear?


----------



## blacktailslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Pretty cool pictures.

what cameras are being used

i'm looking at getting a couple of cameras. I am thinking about the moultrie cameras, how about wildviews.

both any good?

i am not buying a cuddeback. too much money


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

RT1 said:


> Pretty cool pictures.
> 
> what cameras are being used
> 
> ...


I bought two wildviews from Cabelas and they're great. Not the best quality photos but I don't care about quality as long as I know what is in the picture.


----------



## atnole (Jul 3, 2008)

*Not strange, just cool.*


















*I've probably got 75 pics of this guy. 

Anyone have an idea how big he is?*


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

atnole said:


> *I've probably got 75 pics of this guy.
> 
> Anyone have an idea how big he is?*


I'd say bout 130# dressed


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

*Huh?*

What the $%^?


----------



## mocasonman36 (Dec 20, 2008)

*???*

looks like a beaver to me


----------



## Mig (Nov 26, 2008)

andyw said:


> We actually believe this to be an evil neighbor lady at night when she lets her hair down.
> View attachment 329083


That looks like the type of dog everybody thinking was the chupacabra on monster quest.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Spike with Bobcat*


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

*here's a couple*

I got off of a homebrew....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Not sure what it is but think its a close-up of a deer!


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

*some guys playing paintball!*

Thought I was the only one in this woodlot.


----------



## Schocker (Jan 11, 2009)

buckshot164 said:


> How about a doe with a big antena.


Bluetooth???


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Not really strange, but kind of funny pic's.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Here is one I just got*

NOthing really strange but if you look close you can see the bat cought in mid-flight above and to the right of the feeder.
Oh and there is my girl 2-socks, the doe with the white feet. She is 2.5 this fall and I have been watching and passing on her since she was a fawn.
Grip


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

couple buddys of mine thought it was gonna be funny. I laughed so hard i almost threw up.lol


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

little buddy said:


> Thought I was the only one in this woodlot.



looks like they are playing paintball! what bums...


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Son of Rooster said:


> I think it is my Hillbilly neighbor, he was cutting wood on the property I hunt.
> 
> *I can't positively ID though*


Probably a good thing. How would you explain it if you could?


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

very funny stuff....


----------



## cjtaylor0103 (Oct 22, 2008)

Roc said:


> What the $%^?


Wolverine sure has aged since his comic book days.


----------



## Dragn (Aug 26, 2008)

buckshot164 said:


> How about a doe with a big antena.


listening to her Walkman?


----------



## ArHogFan09 (Feb 25, 2009)

This stuff is classic! More, more!


----------



## mr_verbatim (Jul 2, 2008)

Roc said:


> What the $%^?


It's the shrooms, for sure......


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Keep them coming


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

I took this one in Northern Michigan. :wink:


----------



## SChunter1991 (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought this was pretty strange, went to check my camera one day and not only it was missing but the whole tree it was attached to was also mysteriously gone  I walked down the trail to find the camera destroyed, but the SD card was still good. Wasn't in the least bit funny at the time but now I can look at it and laugh.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Guy went by mowing his grass. Odd! :wink:

Its just me trying to see what wanders my side lot at night and caught myself mowing the lawn. :wink:


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Horny young man.

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3396/sunp0541.jpg

http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/5288/sunp0514.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1053/sunp0601.jpg


----------



## RMac (Feb 4, 2005)

Tradbow Guy said:


> Horny young man.
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3396/sunp0541.jpg
> 
> ...


He sure is.:nono:


----------



## elksnout (Feb 2, 2006)

*strange things?*

Got this on my trailcam last year on the Oregon Coast Range...you tell me what it is?! 
I can't enlarge the picture, but look to the left of the picture where the grass ends at the criss crossed trees and it looks like a "face" and its body is squated down looking at the camera? I took some pictures of that spot with my reg camera and my backpack to get a visual of the size it would be...hunkerd down like it shows it makes it about 3' to 4' tall in that position. It also looks to have "large" ears? I dunno, what do you see?


----------



## Tincup (Sep 13, 2006)

That is an interesting picture. To me what you think looks like a big ear seems to be part of the small tree that is in the fore front of what ever that is. It looks like an upward growing branch that is broken off. Definately spooky.


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

black raccon


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

here he is


----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Deer and Yotes*

Found this one last week.


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

I had no idea yotes were so bold. Great picture!


----------



## Hoytjay (Oct 21, 2009)

fertilizing!


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Tradbow Guy said:


> Horny young man.
> 
> http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3396/sunp0541.jpg
> 
> ...



I thought you had to be farther south than Indiana to do that to your sister??


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

I was really happy to catch this photo of an Owl... I was really surprised the Camera woke up and snapped the photo quickly enough! :darkbeer:








Or how about our Military Faithful???








I really like the Guillie Suit!








I think he was holding it too long!








Amazingly, there are still decent Bucks coming through this area!


----------



## stalley (Nov 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Crane.Walking into the bush down a deer trail.


----------



## drenalinhunter1 (Feb 6, 2009)

buckshot164 said:


> How about a doe with a big antena.


remote control doe, the newest decoy out from MOJO outdoors. only 599.99


----------



## dawgtiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Got Milk


----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

I thought this one was funny


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Get pics of the dope growers each year with an old Moultie flash camera on their way in they take a different way out each year but always seems to be able to find the IR camera that have them with their harvest headed out for market!! Have them with 3/4 face masks and gardening shears going in an pop up waste bins. Will post picture tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Here is a Fallow deer I caught on the camera last fall. Talked the DNR & they said it had escaped from a farm about 6 miles away.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Got video of skunk chasing a small six point in the yard!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

Its for these reasons I want a camera more than the regular use!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

cant explain this one


----------



## jk6140 (Feb 21, 2010)

My buddy got this a couple years ago, notice the smile.











got these guys earlier this year


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

A few of my "more interesting" captures.....



















































































Joe


----------



## jk0069 (Dec 8, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> A few of my "more interesting" captures.....


Did you notice the rabbit in that one also


----------



## cbright (Sep 25, 2009)

Not me but another guy just posted a thread that he loaded some pics of his buddy's wife cheating on him, on his buddy's trail cam, now I would say that wins the strangest thing found on a trail cam.


----------



## toby lester (Oct 15, 2010)

I do not have a scanner but 7-8 years old with an old school camera I got a pic of 2 coyote's fighting with a racoon.


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

Famous last words from the South "hey yall watch this" he should have just stuck with playing opossun:teeth:


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I just looked at my sd card and there was my soon to be ex wife and her boy freind..............:angel:


----------



## cbright (Sep 25, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> ba chicka wah wah


I always thought it was brown chicken, brown cow, lol jk!!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

nice thread


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

couple


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

A little racoon love


----------



## luckyhunter (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres some neat ones..speaking of military....and a evil eyed hog.


----------



## tiger95 (Jul 31, 2009)

Absolutely no shame. This camera was stolen a couple of weeks later. Coincidence?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

"I see what your doing here!!!!"








Zombie doe:mg:


----------



## bschneid025 (Jul 7, 2010)

never going back to this spot again


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

redruff said:


>


lmao!


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

haywoodjalikme said:


> View attachment 1536849


Seriously man, that is creepy. Those things scare the heck out of me
:scared:


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

Its actually a picture of my son, it looks soooo wild with the camera in IR mode. This is the only picture of our child my wife just hates.


----------



## haywoodjalikme (Apr 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

Anybody got anything to add?


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

No idea


----------



## livetobowhunt7 (Oct 17, 2010)

GFL said:


> No idea


Looks like a bluebird


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Compton82 (Aug 27, 2009)

GFL said:


> No idea


Im guessing thats a hummingbird


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Just this little fella.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

kansasboi said:


>


If that ain't photo shopped winner no doubt!!!!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

kansasboi said:


>


What's story here? Obviously photo shop but...why?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

CaptPete said:


> Here is a Fallow deer I caught on the camera last fall. Talked the DNR & they said it had escaped from a farm about 6 miles away.


I had one milling all around me a couple years ago. I posted a thread asking if I could shoot it, that went well...


----------



## BigBlock496 (Aug 13, 2014)

In for pics later


----------

